# ~MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING WORK~



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I THOUGHT I WOULD START A TOPIC DEDICATED TO MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPER OUT OF CALI I WILL POST LINK FOR HIS WEBSITE . COOL DUDE AND DOES BEAUTIFUL WORK ON THESE CARS PINSTRIPING IS THAT FINE DETAIL TO FINISH OFF YOUR PAINT JOB.

http://www.dragginlines.com/index.HTML


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

HERES HIS LETTERING!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MOTORCYCLES


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

One of the best or the best srtiper around....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EL Presumido said:


> One of the best or the best srtiper around....


yup x100000000000000000


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

post up his work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

~DROPITLOW~*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EL Presumido said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

~DROPITLOW~*
single_gate
 :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

This man is a surgeon with the brush:thumbsup:
He worked his magic on my ride


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

guss68imp said:


> This man is a surgeon with the brush:thumbsup:
> He worked his magic on my ride
> View attachment 578636










nice impala stripes look A1:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING/GOLD LEAF - Page 16">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike Lamberson Pinstriping Mike Lamberson Photo 6">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING/GOLD LEAF - Page 13">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING/GOLD LEAF - Page 10">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

mike is the greatest pinstriper around when we needed ...">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

MIKE LAMBERSON PINSTRIPING/GOLD LEAF">


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

it looks good


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

EL Presumido said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I KNOW THERES MORE RIDES OUT THERE THAT HAVE MIKES TOUCH POST UP !


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

here are a few not so great shots of my Cadillac that he did


































And my two rides sitting next to each other


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bullet one said:


> mike gets down!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

63hardtoprider said:


> here are a few not so great shots of my Cadillac that he did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Rollerz Only Valle de Coachella*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT I KNOW MORE OF HIS WORK WAS OUT THERE GRACIAS FOR POSTING:thumbsup:


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

he did my bike almost 2 years ago..and my frame for my 64...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

homie said:


> he did my bike almost 2 years ago..and my frame for my 64...
> View attachment 586124
> View attachment 586125










:thumbsup: post pics of the 64 frame:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:http://classifieds.myredbook.com/sweet4u/photos/264331


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Firme Work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

One of my members car


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

Wats lambersons number


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

E DUB said:


> Wats lambersons number


909-460-2686


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bullet one said:


> 909-460-2686


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup:uffin::420:


:drama:


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got part's back from mike lamberson for "la Guera"now need to clear & cut & polish  Just got done putting "La Guera" back together mike got down..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

bullet one said:


> Just got part's back from mike lamberson for "la Guera"now need to clear & cut & polish  Just got done putting "La Guera" back together mike got down..


nice bike bro


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nice bike bro


Thanks homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:Very Happy with dragginlines.com recommend


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Clown'n62 said:


> View attachment 669531
> View attachment 669532
> View attachment 669533
> :thumbsup:Very Happy with dragginlines.com recommend










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Clown'n62 said:


> View attachment 669531
> View attachment 669532
> View attachment 669533
> :thumbsup:Very Happy with dragginlines.com recommend










:thumbsup:


----------



## chepeloks77 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Couple years old and not cleared over and still looks good


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

505transplant said:


> Couple years old and not cleared over and still looks good


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

my old caddy


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

my wife's ride lamberson removed the old pinstriping and did his magic she calls her ride cotton kandy before







and after


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

So who"s doing pinstripping in the Bay Area now? Thanks


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Whole car


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


BigCeez said:


>





BigCeez said:


>


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

lowdude13 said:


>





lowdude13 said:


> my wife's ride lamberson removed the old pinstriping and did his magic she calls her ride cotton kandy before
> 
> 
> 
> ...





63hardtoprider said:


> Whole car



Badazz!


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

BigCeez said:


>





63hardtoprider said:


> Whole car



Beautiful work.


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

CadillacTom said:


> Beautiful work.


It's on your car too!


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

I met Mike yesterday for the first time.ready nice down to earth person.he is doing a couple bike parts for me.when my car is ready,I'm going to him for striping....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

My 93 Fleetwood


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## One hot summer 63 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

BigCeez said:


> Bump


My old caddy


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

He does Beautiful work. gonna take my car back to finish off my top
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6WuttFI6us


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

great art work


63hardtoprider said:


> My 93 Fleetwood


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

